# How to Install Sify Broadband Client ????



## plsoft (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm new to linux, in fact i know nothing about linux except i have installed fedora core 4. My question is regarding installing linux softwares. After downloading sify broadband client software, here is the readme file on how to install the software, please explain the whole meaning (root, command, $ etc.) as if you were teaching ABC to a child.

        This will install sifyd and sifyconnect.

          ______| sify broadband client for linux |________      
         |                                                 |
         |  sifyd 	 : sify broadband service daemon.  |
	 |  sifyconnect  : command interface to sifyd.     |
          _________________________________________________

Run
---
	$sifconnect --login

		This will prompt the user to type the username and password, after typed the username and password 
		the system will authendicate the user against his usernam and password.	Once the authendiation finished 
		successfully, the system will display session releated information about the user.

        $sifyconnect --logout

		This will logout the user session.

        $sifyconnect --info

		This will give the inforamtion about the user session while he logged in.

        $sifycconnect --help

		Print the overall help about sifyconnect.

        note :

        To install this software the user should have root privileges,
	once the service is installed any user can utilize the service.

FAQ:

1. What is sifyconnect ?

        sifyconnect is a software utility which is used to connect sify broadband service.

2.  Why sifyd ?

        This is just to provide high quality network management service. if some failure is happened
    in the network or in the system you may not able to logout the session in that case the sify servers 
    automatically terminate the connection with sify network.  So the user need not worry about the fault billing.

3.  How to obtain the sify broadband client for linux ?

        To obtain the sify broadband client software, before you login to the sify broadband simply
    call sify.com in your browser, this will redirect you to the page where you can download the software.
-----------------------

Moreover, please tell me how to install other softwares as well.


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 30, 2006)

One sad news for u however sify is providing dialer for linux but it will not work.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmm.. Probably this link may help you


----------

